# Do any of you collect something? other than reptiles lol



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

I collect Cabbage Patch dolls (lol) i have over 100. I have given lots away and dont collect these days but i still luv em.

I think growing up with 3 brothers that ripped my only cabbage patch dolls head off and used it for a game a footy scared me 4 life! Hubby and my 6 sons call me crazy lol but i dont care. Im just glad i started collecting after i met hubby because he reckons if he had come back to my place and saw all of my dolls he would have ran a mile  



So what do u collect and why?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 21, 2012)

I used to collect spoons. The little ornate ones from tourist spots all over the world. When my grandfather died, he willed his collection to me; it was a way I could connect with him. It used to be somewhere in the 500's until my family decided they were worth something when I left my mother's house.
Never saw them again


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 21, 2012)

Crystal..Discus said:


> I used to collect spoons. The little ornate ones from tourist spots all over the world. When my grandfather died, he willed his collection to me; it was a way I could connect with him. It used to be somewhere in the 500's until my family decided they were worth something when I left my mother's house.
> Never saw them again


That is so sad  hugs to you

I used to collect trolls(not the internet bad troll lol) I had hundreds but gave them to charity..... I collect crystals and porcelain Dolls(I only have a few)my favorite is Morgan Le Fay she is gorgeous. I also collect nail polish, I love all colors except black for some reason? I have too many to count...


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh god...

I'm a horder...

I collect coins, James bond memrobillia, Alice Cooper memrobilla...
I also have a nice stuffed animal collection, a nice rock collection (keep meaning to sell it) I collect the anzac badges, love notes from the partner (not by choice)


----------



## Beard (Mar 21, 2012)

Interesting rocks. I ********N love rocks.


----------



## starr9 (Mar 21, 2012)

My best friend and I decided yrs ago that when ever we go somewhere we would bring something back for the other person. So I get snow globes and she gets spoons. Problem is she never go's places so I have no snow globes as yet and she has 4 spoons.... Other than that i collect crystals (my grandfather got me into them!) anything to do with Acupuncture (models with channels on and points etc) anything with Ganesh on it, Buddah models and all that. I use to collect anything that would glow in the dark but I lost all of it in the 1994 fires.


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 21, 2012)

yep rocks and minerals too. Dad gave me his collection and I have been adding to it. Also used to collect stamps but lost interest


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 21, 2012)

Beard said:


> Interesting rocks. I ********N love rocks.



Special rocks, not just your bunnings rocks..
like fossil ones, shiney ones, and volcanic ones and crap like that...
I thought it was cool when I was little...

Opals, Jasper, jade, agate etc...


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

interesting collections happening out there. lol i remember reading about a guy who collected belly button fluff!!! i am serious lol google it he kept it in jars!


----------



## Beard (Mar 21, 2012)

Hahahahaha. Not bunnings rocks. I'd be spoilt for choice though if gravel caught my eye.


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 21, 2012)

My favourite piece of mine is some desert rose that has crystallised around a twig. Looking to buy a piece of amber with a fossilised bug in it. Pretty expensive though.


----------



## Beard (Mar 21, 2012)

My fav's are a few fossilised snail shells I found on the sth coast.


----------



## Webless (Mar 21, 2012)

I have around 900 Australian Tarantulas and Trapdoor spiders.. Does that count? lol


----------



## starr9 (Mar 21, 2012)

hurcorh said:


> My favourite piece of mine is some desert rose that has crystallised around a twig. Looking to buy a piece of amber with a fossilised bug in it. Pretty expensive though.



Id love to see a pic of it if you dont mind!!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 21, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Oh god...
> 
> I'm a horder...
> 
> ...



I thought all men were horders....


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah pics people! rocks, spiders spoons the lot lol i wanna c. Oh especially the alice cooper stuff! i was gonna marry him when i grew up lol i was a weird child


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 21, 2012)

When we went on a world trip 19 yrs ago, I collected keyrings from just about every town and villiage and city we went to, I had about 350...could easily have had more...but don't have them anymore. I also used to collect teddy bears, but gave them all to charity on the previso they would be given to children, not SOLD from the charity shop. I guess you could say I also collect husbands.... so far both of mine have been called... BRIAN !!  But I don't intend getting anymore, 2 husbands in one life time is enough, and 2 Brians is also enough. :lol:


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 21, 2012)

OMG we all collect rocks! Mine's gone beyond insane! In the last couple of months I have gone without human food for my collection.... not good. I collect fluorite and tourmaline in particular but I collect all gems and minerals. I also try to sell them on a website if y'all are interested. It doesn't help when my Folks are wholesalers! So my website that I look after is at wholesale prices!
Here is a pic of my cabinet, some of my stuff is still in boxes  I also collect mini's 1:1 scale and smaller LOL
I love bison, I collect pets too


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

LOL grannieannie ive had 2 Jasons, and touchwood im still with the 2nd. lol stay away from those Brians....ive heard they r bad lol


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 21, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> I thought all men were horders....



Just like me thinking all women are bad drivers.

(I don't really think that)


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

Manda1032 they look AWSUM!


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 21, 2012)

hurcorh said:


> My favourite piece of mine is some desert rose that has crystallised around a twig. Looking to buy a piece of amber with a fossilised bug in it. Pretty expensive though.


That depends on the size of the bug!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 21, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> yeah pics people! rocks, spiders spoons the lot lol i wanna c. Oh especially the alice cooper stuff! i was gonna marry him when i grew up lol i was a weird child




Yah sure, when I get to the place I go to sleep at night from home I'll take a few photos, although it'll take a while... so I'll only post a few.

Looks like rocks are things to collect... everyone collects them...

Mine is nothing like that...
I scaled down from an eski to a tool box....

I got dad to throw them out, cause otherwise I would of kept them.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 21, 2012)

awesome and damn expensive! tho I have been spoilt for choice! and if something better ever comes along I just swap it and pay the difference

Yesterdays aquisition, beautiful huge fluorite octahedron!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 21, 2012)

You don't do crystal healing though do you?


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 21, 2012)

they are taking over the house and a nightmare to move with!



JoshuaAtherton said:


> You don't do crystal healing though do you?



I'm in it for the gemologist side of it, the crystals, the beauty, crystal structure etc. I don't knock the healers out there and I supply a lot of them. I know a tiny bit and have acess to info to help them but no I don't do the healing.


----------



## Whp71 (Mar 21, 2012)

I collect Star Wars memorabilia, used to be toys but now its just prop replicas and statues (Know anyone after approx 50 12" action figures??? willing to trade for reptiles LOL). I have 13 .45 scale lightsabers, helmets and guns from the movies also a 1:1 scale Darth Vader Helmet... a few signed pictures and a few toys.

I also collect and race Slot Cars.

I read comics so I suppose those are a collection too. 

Bill


----------



## Beard (Mar 21, 2012)

I used to collect children but it got me into trouble.......


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 21, 2012)

Which one is you in your avatar Whp71?


My uncles ex had the biggest star wars collection I have ever seen... back then it was the only one I had ever seen...
I have seen massive ones online but not in person... she was real into it too... and a good looker too...



Beard said:


> I used to collect children but it got me into trouble.......



Depends who's children they were,
I'll donate mine to you if I ever have one.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 21, 2012)

some more pics of my cabinet of treasures. I also have a thing for the coloured tea lights made of shell. They are very pretty and delicate too. Have to check them out before you buy them to make sure they arent squashed!

Oh and I like Windmills  and scorpions


----------



## Whp71 (Mar 21, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Which one is you in your avatar Whp71?



LOL, the bike is mine....thats the only "piece" of me in the shot. My friend (the one holding the helmet....that dont sound right) goes to a pole-dancing gym and they were having a Bikini Car Wash. I did the right thing by helping out and having the bike washed.......Im so charitable.

Bill


----------



## pythrulz (Mar 21, 2012)

I used to collect u2 singles and everything related but now I just collect pythons


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 21, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> LOL grannieannie ive had 2 Jasons, and touchwood im still with the 2nd. lol stay away from those Brians....ive heard they r bad lol



Actually my first Brian (and father of my kids) is a really nice person, just needed a mother instead of a wife. 
My second Brian and I have been together 23 yrs, coming up for our 21st wedding anniversary.... I ADORE HIM... he's on my profile picture.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

OMG I am in love with that purple rock! so pretty. Heres a few pics of my other crap lol i love anything old. T cups, records, anything retro and hubby is also into anyhting rolling stones....we have sooooo much crap between the 2 of us  lol he has 3 old holdens in his shed along with old record
players, projectors and stuff just because he likes them.









im looking forward 2 seeing more pics 



grannieannie said:


> Actually my first Brian (and father of my kids) is a really nice person, just needed a mother instead of a wife.
> My second Brian and I have been together 23 yrs, coming up for our 21st wedding anniversary.... I ADORE HIM... he's on my profile picture.



LOL im so sorry Grannieannie i 'thought' u meant you had split from both! ha ha that will teach me for assuming.My mum used to say 'You know what thought did....he stuck a feather in the ground and 'thought' he'd grow a chook' :lol: ps. obviously not all Brians r bad lol


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 21, 2012)

Its a secret but I am a nerdy stamp collector, oh and a dvd collector or do I just say that to justify my collection of over 800 dvds........


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 21, 2012)

the one by itself? if so thats a fluorite octahedron


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> the one by itself? if so thats a fluorite octahedron



Yeah that BIG one by itself.....lol i wont even try to say it - so magical and pretty.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 21, 2012)

Whp71 said:


> LOL, the bike is mine....thats the only "piece" of me in the shot. My friend (the one holding the helmet....that dont sound right) goes to a pole-dancing gym and they were having a Bikini Car Wash. I did the right thing by helping out and having the bike washed.......Im so charitable.
> 
> Bill



Pole dancing gym... pics or it's false...


----------



## Snowman (Mar 21, 2012)

I collect sea shells. I have a massive collection that I keep spread out over beaches all around the world. You may have seen some of my collection before....


----------



## 12-08-67 (Mar 21, 2012)

sadly the only thing i have time to collect are bills - and they always seem to find ways of increasing the amounts owed


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

12-08-67 said:


> sadly the only thing i have time to collect are bills - and they always seem to find ways of increasing the amounts owed



Oh hang in there. I was the same once, you need to learn how to buy and sell. We started yrs ago by going to op shops or garage sales buying then selling on ebay. Its easy once u work out whats worth what. Our best profit was a 20 cent Delta Goodrem promo cd from a salvos store, we sold it for over $300 AU! lol its amazing what people will pay 4 certain things. 
Do a bit of research online and go from there - u will be suprised!


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 21, 2012)

I collect kids i have 3 know lol


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 21, 2012)

12-08-67 said:


> sadly the only thing i have time to collect are bills - and they always seem to find ways of increasing the amounts owed



Strange that you get bills....so do I, they must be yours, I'll forward mine onto you so you can increase your collection.


----------



## dean30bb (Mar 21, 2012)

i collect tunnels and tapers and plugs(for your ears) i have over 500 but half of them i cant wear anymore because there different sizes, but there still awesome


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 21, 2012)

dean30bb said:


> i collect tunnels and tapers and plugs(for your ears) i have over 500 but half of them i cant wear anymore because there different sizes, but there still awesome



Ummmm, please explain ??? I've heard of ear candles...are these the same ???


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 21, 2012)

ear wax? lol


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 21, 2012)

I used to collect stamps. I think thy are in the cupboard somewhere. I have a 3c Abraham Lincoln stamp and a JFK one as well. Have never bothered to find out if they're worth anything though. Maybe I should...


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 21, 2012)

ear plugs are the big round things you see people stretch their ear piercing with

my dad traded in his stamps for coins.... coins don't go mouldy


----------



## dean30bb (Mar 21, 2012)

yes there the large holes in some peoples ear lobes, strange thing to collect i know but i like them


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Mar 21, 2012)

SHOES! I have over 50 pairs... perhaps more... there are some in boxes in the garage with shoes and not sure how many are in there. Most, I haven't worn.

I also collect fridge magnets from places that I travel to. It started when I was on my honeymoon in 2007, things were really tight and at the end of the trip in NZ, we realised we hadn't bought any souvenirs for ourselves. All we could literally afford was a $2.50 fridge magnet. Now I have about 30 from around Australia and around the world, from Nimbin to the Grand Canyon, USA, Thailand, Perth, Alcatraz... sounds kinda tacky but each one holds so many memories.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 21, 2012)

My first collection was rocks and minerals when I was a kid...as I was super cool and the only child member of our local gem club hahaha 
I still have them all...too attached too sell.

Used to collect beanie babies and casettes as a kid also.


Now my collection is Fast and the Furious die cast cars...I don't know why, I just have them, including the chrome Charger.
They used too really excite me, now im considering selling them.

Avenged Sevenfold belt buckles, have all of those (all the real ones, not just randoms)


I also collect Resident Evil figurines, and a few other random horror bits, that I'm also considering ridding myself of (not the RE...that's my ultimate love!) 

M&M dispensers given too me by my Nana, I've added too that collection a bit.

Mario figurines

The little metal soldiers that used too come in Kinder Surprises.

And matchbox Chargers/Dodge vehicles in general.

I'm also a major dork who will not open any of my things...I buy it and enjoy the box I suppose hahaha 

Now I wonder why I have half this CRAP.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 21, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> ear plugs are the big round things you see people stretch their ear piercing with
> 
> my dad traded in his stamps for coins.... coins don't go mouldy



Funny you say that cos I was thinking that I hope they haven't gone mouldy while I was typing it. Bloody tropics!


----------



## ravan (Mar 22, 2012)

lol. I too am a hoarder... 
I collect, living dead dolls, bleeding edge goths, jeff hardy action figures, stuffed toys, gloomy bears, horror movie stuff, anything with johnny depps face on it, hello kitty, anything that takes my fancy really..... or anything with the word 'limited edition'


----------



## bellany (Mar 22, 2012)

I collect Arabella Kunis art..


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 22, 2012)

if any rock hounds are interested there is a sale on at the website I work on. PM me for details but if anyone here mentions the word "snakes" and orders over $100 not including postage they get a gift valued at $20 free


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 26, 2012)

As promised, AGES AGO...
Here are some pictures of my Alice Cooper stuff t-shirts signed CD, Signed set list, Limited Edition clear vinyl, etc...

more shortly... I have the day off, and I'll get some more, mainly numbered LP's and books etc...





































Some colour LP's

Crappy photos, yeah... I'm meant to be cleaning...
Don't tell mummy.


























The last one is actually a pop out, LP cover... unline the other dirty diamonds one, which is a normal cover but colour LP

You people are the first other than family to see the coloured LP's... As far as I know, I'm one of the very few in Australia to have these...
There is only 500 worldwide...

I don't know any others who have any, let alone the set, although I can't be the only one... they were only released in the US and Europe.



montysrainbow said:


> yeah pics people! rocks, spiders spoons the lot lol i wanna c. Oh especially the alice cooper stuff! i was gonna marry him when i grew up lol i was a weird child



As promised


----------



## ravan (Mar 26, 2012)

wow! so much awesome stuff!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 26, 2012)

ravan said:


> wow! so much awesome stuff!



You're awesome.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2012)

Some really interesting collections here!

I personally collect nothing to be honest. Even in reptile terms I've hardly ever had pairs of anything. My old man was a chronic hoarder of bits and pieces of what I can only describe as garbage :lol: So I try to be nothing like him in every aspect.


----------



## Defective (Mar 27, 2012)

penlight torches...the medical ones... pretty much anything medical. books, journals, posters...it fascinates me and it gets my brain thinking which is more than i can say for most other topics. i,d love to be a paramedic as prehospital healthcare is what peaks my interest most but i can't drive so 



JoshuaAtherton said:


> As promised, AGES AGO...
> Here are some pictures of my Alice Cooper stuff t-shirts signed CD, Signed set list, Limited Edition clear vinyl, etc...
> 
> more shortly... I have the day off, and I'll get some more, mainly numbered LP's and books etc...
> ...


marry me Josh!!!:lol:


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 27, 2012)

Defective said:


> penlight torches...the medical ones... pretty much anything medical. books, journals, posters...it fascinates me and it gets my brain thinking which is more than i can say for most other topics. i,d love to be a paramedic as prehospital healthcare is what peaks my interest most but i can't drive so
> 
> 
> marry me Josh!!!:lol:



Hmmm, maybe I will...
You wouldn't want marry me...

P.M me your details... I'll send you some photo's...
No no no no, don't be rude... not of myself silly.

I have something other than me you may be interested in.
I'm not really wanting to sell it... but I can keep you in mind if I ever decide too.
Little creepy though... PM me if interested.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 27, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!! Josh thats sum awsum Alice Cooper stuff u got there! lol i would ask u 2 marry me but my hubby mite get mad ha ha. seriously i LOVE it all. I have a photo of me on my 11th birthday in black skinnys and a black Alice Cooper T shirt lol i even did the eye make up! Ohhh what a shame i dont have a scanner lol i could have shared it with you... as i said in my earlier post i was a weird child :lol:


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (Mar 27, 2012)

Diecast cars , big n small 
Hot wheels and matchbox cars I have been collecting them for 20 + years .. I have over 40.000 toy cars in boxes ( in the roof, cupboards,in the shed and my room .) And I have 7 real cars 4 fords 2 holdens 1 Mazda rx3


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 27, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> As promised, AGES AGO...
> Here are some pictures of my Alice Cooper stuff t-shirts signed CD, Signed set list, Limited Edition clear vinyl, etc...
> 
> more shortly... I have the day off, and I'll get some more, mainly numbered LP's and books etc...
> ...



Those coloured LP's r amazing! i luv coloured vinyl


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 27, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Hmmm, maybe I will...
> You wouldn't want marry me...
> 
> P.M me your details... I'll send you some photo's...
> ...



Oh now I'm intrigued... what a tease!


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 27, 2012)

MR_MRS_Monroe said:


> Diecast cars , big n small
> Hot wheels and matchbox cars I have been collecting them for 20 + years .. I have over 40.000 toy cars in boxes ( in the roof, cupboards,in the shed and my room .) And I have 7 real cars 4 fords 2 holdens 1 Mazda rx3



holy dooly thats 1 HUGE collection!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!! Josh thats sum awsum Alice Cooper stuff u got there! lol i would ask u 2 marry me but my hubby mite get mad ha ha. seriously i LOVE it all. I have a photo of me on my 11th birthday in black skinnys and a black Alice Cooper T shirt lol i even did the eye make up! Ohhh what a shame i dont have a scanner lol i could have shared it with you... as i said in my earlier post i was a weird child :lol:



Plenty of Josh to go around.
Weird or Cool? I'd go with cool.

It's not all of it, I have a few comics as well (autographed) books, almost every cd, more LP's.
I just figured too many pictures would spoil it.



montysrainbow said:


> Those coloured LP's r amazing! i luv coloured vinyl




Looks great hey?

I also have his new one, Welcome 2 My Nightmare a double LP in "blood red" vinyl.
That's got to be my fav.



Manda1032 said:


> Oh now I'm intrigued... what a tease!



Oh you, hehehehehe 



MR_MRS_Monroe said:


> Diecast cars , big n small
> Hot wheels and matchbox cars I have been collecting them for 20 + years .. I have over 40.000 toy cars in boxes ( in the roof, cupboards,in the shed and my room .) And I have 7 real cars 4 fords 2 holdens 1 Mazda rx3



Hmmmm, I had the set of Batman die cast cars... the orginal ones.
The batmobile, the skinny one, the bike, the duck (which penguin used to ride in) and the jet.

All corgi originals...

I done a bad swap for a James bond Aston Martin from Goldfinger.
I was at a market and asked if he has any james bond books, he said no but I looked anyway, I found one.
The other guy heard me ask and he said he collects die cast cars and has the DB5 from James Bond's Goldfinger.
He said I can have it... but I must LOOK AFTER IT.

Me being the guy I am, said I have some batman ones... (not knowing their value as I was 10ish) said I'll swap you. I collected James bond so it was worth more to me.

Anyway, the next week came and we done the swap but, this car mate I tel ya... the tyres were off the car, no screen it was burnt in places... it was a heap of (#@** 

I was scared to say no I don't want it and I'll keep my batman ones, so I went along with the swap. 

I then threw it away, as how could I look after it? It was stuffed.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 28, 2012)

me and Alice go way back lol View attachment 244646
 ha ha


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> me and Alice go way back lol View attachment 244646
> ha ha



Invalid link sweethart


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 28, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Invalid link sweethart




is it working now? lol


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> is it working now? lol



Probably, although... I can't see it on the work computer.
I'll look when I get home.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 28, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Probably, although... I can't see it on the work computer.
> I'll look when I get home.




lol i think it worked but n e hoo not 2 worry


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

That works... heheheheheheeee

Would that photo be roughly taken 1989-1990?


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 28, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> That works... heheheheheheeee
> 
> Would that photo be roughly taken 1989-1990?




lol can not believe i just shared that ha ha. umm lets c i was born in 80 pretty sure it was my 10th or 11th so yeah...1990. mum and dad decked my room out in all this pink and i covered it all in Alice posters! haha. Then i got a bit older and moved on 2 Kurt Cobain


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

It's cool, I wish my parents had more pictures of me when I was younger... just to look back on.
There isn't even a photo album.

Yeah, it's a T-shirt for his Trash album in 1989.
Yeah, that's right... the one with Poison.

Did you keep the shirt and posters?
Shirt's from then and older go for heaps... eBay had one of those exact shirts, sell for $138 or somthing... I didn't buy it for that... someone must of wanted it.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 28, 2012)

yep old photos r heaps good 2 look back on. I have too many lol.

I unfortuently gave everything away....did the same yrs later with all my nirvana stuff. Ebay wasnt around then (god i feel old saying that lol) and yeah i just moved on. mind u i still enjoy listening to kurt  unplugged in NY these days.

Well it seems we have taken this thread on an Alice journey lol thanx Josh now im humming away to poison! lol cant get it out of my head.


----------



## deanzy (Mar 28, 2012)

parramatta eels stuff. after the last few seasons im starting think my money has been wasted lol


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

^^^ lol...
bit like me and the Western Bulldogs.


----------



## Trench (Mar 28, 2012)

I collect stamps with pics of reptiles on them

and one of my bros collects stamps with pics of dogs on

and another one of my bros collects stamps with pics of birds on

I think you can all guess what each ones fav animals are


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

Bad luck people, you're getting more.































Middle one is signed (look closely) 





*This is from the 70's (also signed)
While Alice was signing it, this is what he said.
"I loved comic books when I was kid, when I got asked by Marvel if they could have a comic on me, I jumped on the idea"
"You know what I loved about it the most? They made me better, I had a straight nose, I had muscles and a killer six pack"*





Apparently super rare LP cover...


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 28, 2012)

I collect any still cameras working or not (pre 90's). I'm talking the old box brownies, helgas, etc. 

I also use to collect incense holders which I have slowly been giving away to friends.

^^ Sweet pics Josh! ^^


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 29, 2012)

My folks used to collect box cameras.
To show with mum's teddy's and dolls.

I know right?!!?


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 29, 2012)

I collect models (toys that is.... dummy) radio control cars, motorbikes, aeroplanes, trains, radio control helicopters. Most are still in the box.

But my fave is guns, especially black powder handguns. I shoot cowboy action shooting (CAS)


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 29, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I collect models (toys that is.... dummy) radio control cars, motorbikes, aeroplanes, trains, radio control helicopters. Most are still in the box.
> 
> But my fave is guns, especially black powder handguns. I shoot cowboy action shooting (CAS)



You'd get along with a guy I work with.... he loves all that too.
He is a seller of part for model planes and stuff...

Nice Semi Auto there.. My boss was going to get me one but I quit security... I wanted a Walther (James Bond)

Woah, that is a Walther.

P.S- Yeeeee Haaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Defective (Mar 29, 2012)

each time i go into hospital i wear a different alice cooper tshirt....the doctors that i see regularly in the ED have picked up on it and most of the male nurses have coz when i find out i'm getting admitted i tend to change into my pj's....sleeping in jeans and tshirt aint that comfy! i've kept all my concert tickets and have all his albums transferred to my ipod. finally have educated my 14yr old brother on the mastermind and glories that is alice as well.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 29, 2012)

Gee, between Defective, Crystal Moon, and MontysRainbow... oh what fun we could have.


----------



## Defective (Mar 29, 2012)

make up our own cover band...alice cooper songs only!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 29, 2012)

Wouldn't want to ruin a perfect song.


----------



## Defective (Mar 29, 2012)

lol yeah s'pose....you should hear my 7yr old brother sing ''one'' by metallica...he's such a gun!


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 29, 2012)

Josh u have the best Alice stuff. I like it ALOT lol


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 29, 2012)

like you alot 
teeheeehee


----------



## Defective (Mar 29, 2012)

*in the corner with Cold Ethyl telling her my problems by the refrigerator light*


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 29, 2012)

I collect my ex-housemate's mail 

.. but only because I got sick of returning to sender.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 30, 2012)

Alice Cooper? never heard of her?? :shock:



Just joshin' Josh, I like, likedy, like.... like hehehehehe (like)


----------



## GlennB (Mar 30, 2012)

DVD movies have over 1800 of them all original


----------



## fantapants (Mar 31, 2012)

I finally get to use my collection of multi- colored fridge magnets to hang my collection of overdue electricity bills to the fridge now


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

you rock 

*JoshuaAtherton* 

I love coins i have the full set of australian pre decimal coin/florins and fifty cent coins and ect and geckos rock

beard i've got a rock and it looks like a tiger its got ***********N GOT ORANGE AND BLACK STRAPS

beard i've got a rock and it looks like a tiger its got ***********N GOT ORANGE AND BLACK STRAPS


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 31, 2012)

24 years I been living next door to Alice......

Alice? Alice? Who the is alice? :lol:


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

CAPTAINRATBAG what do you like reptile and collecterbals


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 31, 2012)

^Huh? .... please explain?


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

what do you collect reptiles and ect


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> you rock
> 
> *JoshuaAtherton*



lol he does


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

i collect coins to and im only 10 years old


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> CAPTAINRATBAG what do you like reptile and collecterbals


 collecterbals? CaptainRatbag do u collect balls? lol just jokes


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

man i stuffed up that is bad what do you collect


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh man im so sorry geckoboy....i just saw u r 10 :shock: jokes about the balls buddy....i stuff up my spelling all the time and im 32! lol ok no more sav blanc 4 me 

ps. sav blanc is wine....its bad lol alcohol is bad. never drink...ok.  

oh and geckos r cool


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

thats alright montysrainbow in your profile is that your baby



montysrainbow said:


> Oh man im so sorry geckoboy....i just saw u r 10 :shock: jokes about the balls buddy....i stuff up my spelling all the time and im 32! lol ok no more sav blanc 4 me
> 
> ps. sav blanc is wine....its bad lol alcohol is bad. never drink...ok.
> 
> oh and geckos r cool


yeah geckos are cool ill never drink alcohol


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 31, 2012)

I have some cannon balls.... 

Have been looking for some moth balls, but they are all too small around here :shock:

Marbles? ....... Oh, no sorry, lost them....

My first post outlines what I collect mostly


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> thats alright montysrainbow in your profile is that your baby
> 
> 
> yeah geckos are cool ill never drink alcohol



Yep thats my baby....i have 6 boys  14yrs, 12, 8, 6, 4, 1 they r all gorjuz.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I have some cannon balls....
> 
> Have been looking for some moth balls, but they are all too small around here :shock:
> 
> ...


do you collect coins


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

guess u could say i collect boys LOL im so gonna log off now ha ha.

Geckoboy i want u 2 shut your eyes b 4 i say this.....i luv wine lol


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> guess u could say i collect boys LOL im so gonna log off now ha ha.


how many childen do you have and what reptile do you breed


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> how many childen do you have and what reptile do you breed



6 kids all boys...thats about all i breed lol i have a stimson python and a coastal carpet python and my boys have a 3ft fish tank set up with random lizards that we catch around the place. Geckos, skinks n stuff


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

do you like knob tail geckos and leopard geckos


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> 6 kids all boys...thats about all i breed lol



did i say that or think it? lol admin please kick me off!


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

y should i kick you off

do your kids collect afl cards or cards


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 31, 2012)

no they r all in2 ps3, xbox, footy, skate boards, lizards etc


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

i love footy afl what team do you go for

are you there


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 1, 2012)

I see how this has turned into a chatting thread  lol.

Monthy: 6 boys? Jeebus you must be a very busy mom to keep an eye out on them. Im stressing here with the arrival of my bub , while theres a super woman who is kepping 6 boys in controll.


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 1, 2012)

Hearts.

I keep them in jars on the mantle piece.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 1, 2012)

do you really collect hearts


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 1, 2012)

Tit4n said:


> I see how this has turned into a chatting thread  lol.
> 
> Monthy: 6 boys? Jeebus you must be a very busy mom to keep an eye out on them. Im stressing here with the arrival of my bub , while theres a super woman who is kepping 6 boys in controll.



lol dunno about super woman - does she drink wine ha ha (note 2 self do not have wines and go on forum)  lol on a more serious note dont stress about your bubby's arrival its all good, i promise 



-Katana- said:


> Hearts.
> 
> I keep them in jars on the mantle piece.



now i have that song in head! lol



8)



geckoboy2001 said:


> are you there



Goodmorning sweet heart lol yes im here! drinking coffee this time i promise hee hee. oh and yes knob tail geckos r cool - i like them


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 1, 2012)

ok

does katana collect hearts thats weird


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a mighty collection of SPER notifications, does that count? I'm talking Sydney White Pages thick.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 1, 2012)

snake whisperer do you have geckos



montysrainbow said:


> lol dunno about super woman - does she drink wine ha ha (note 2 self do not have wines and go on forum)  lol on a more serious note dont stress about your bubby's arrival its all good, i promise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good morning to you to lol


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 1, 2012)

I collect antique bottles and breakfast cereal toys from the early sixties to mid seventies ( but don't tell anyone , the nerd tag I could do with out )


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 1, 2012)

cool i have some


----------



## PhilK (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a vet and I collect veterinary antiques - got the idea from my brother who is a doctor and collects medical antiques. Veterinary ones are obviously a lot harder to get hold of and are often more expensive but I now have all sorts of old bottles, containers, tins, syringes, needles and instruments etc. Always looking for more!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 3, 2012)

I collect roadkill. From skinks right through to crocs.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 3, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I collect roadkill. From skinks right through to crocs.



Can I ask why?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Scribble_pants (Apr 3, 2012)

I love to throw out my boyfriends collections. I hate hording and I have no idea why anyone would do it. ....but yes, I have an extensive reptile collection LOL


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 3, 2012)

The last couple of pages has made my day... Thanks guys!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 3, 2012)

Lately I've been collecting kilos :lol:


----------



## Khagan (Apr 3, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Lately I've been collecting kilos :lol:



I have a few spare you might be interested in.. =p


----------



## jamrosky (Apr 3, 2012)

Webless said:


> I have around 900 Australian Tarantulas and Trapdoor spiders.. Does that count? lol



Oh Wow!! That's Amazing!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 3, 2012)

Khagan said:


> I have a few spare you might be interested in.. =p



Can I give them to an anorexic instead?


----------



## Khagan (Apr 3, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Can I give them to an anorexic instead?



But i thought you were a keen collector :C now what shall i do with them... Damn tyre kickers!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 3, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Damn tyre kickers!



Don't you mean 'spare tyre' kickers?


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 3, 2012)

Erebos said:


> Can I ask why?
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



To lodge at the museum or put in jars for the science block at school.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 3, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Lately I've been collecting kilos :lol:





Khagan said:


> I have a few spare you might be interested in.. =p





Tahlia said:


> Can I give them to an anorexic instead?





Khagan said:


> But i thought you were a keen collector :C now what shall i do with them... Damn tyre kickers!





Tahlia said:


> Don't you mean 'spare tyre' kickers?




If you guys ever find someone to take your spare kilos, send me a PM and i'll throw in some grey hairs and wrinkles that i seem to have collected from somewhere. :shock:


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 4, 2012)

Tips Jax, they are not grey hairs... they are silver tips.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL, gone beyond tips, unless I can claim 45cm long silver tips


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 4, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> Tips Jax, they are not grey hairs... they are silver tips.


aawww JA your such a sweety we need a kissy emoticon lol


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 4, 2012)

Guys guys, come one, theres kids who visit these forums also, lets keep it clean yeah


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 4, 2012)

Tit4n said:


> Guys guys, come one, theres kids who visit these forums also, lets keep it clean yeah




says he who has Tit! in his user name lol imagine the giggles u have given APS kid members


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 4, 2012)

Brandy , clever one aye


----------



## Chantelle_1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Josh that is an awesome Alice collection. Hope it's locked up nice and safe!!!

I collect Elephants. I have hundreds, of elephants. I even have Elephants on my front gates, and an elephant tattoo.

If it were a legal option, I would even have a real one!!!


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 4, 2012)

Chantelle_1 said:


> Josh that is an awesome Alice collection. Hope it's locked up nice and safe!!!
> 
> I collect Elephants. I have hundreds, of elephants. I even have Elephants on my front gates, and an elephant tattoo.
> 
> If it were a legal option, I would even have a real one!!!




Is there a story behind this elephant craze ?


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 4, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> aawww JA your such a sweety we need a kissy emoticon lol



Just give me a real one.



Tit4n said:


> Guys guys, come one, theres kids who visit these forums also, lets keep it clean yeah



:|



montysrainbow said:


> says he who has Tit! in his user name lol imagine the giggles u have given APS kid members



I giggle everytime I see it... does that make me a kid?


----------



## BOB_NT (Apr 4, 2012)

I collect 50c coins and old rifles that I restore and old rabbit traps, just something that I started doing with my grandfather.

I guess fishing lures dont count, although I cant pass a bargain bin at a tackle shop without leaving with an arm full.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 4, 2012)

Chantelle_1 said:


> Josh that is an awesome Alice collection. Hope it's locked up nice and safe!!!
> 
> I collect Elephants. I have hundreds, of elephants. I even have Elephants on my front gates, and an elephant tattoo.
> 
> If it were a legal option, I would even have a real one!!!



I wouldn't say they are locked up... the house is though... are you going to steal it?

I have a pet Elephant... in England.
A friend of mine said she got me a Purple Elephant for my birthday, she said that he is camera shy... but I believe her... why would she lie about somthign like that?


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 4, 2012)

BOB_NT said:


> I collect 50c coins and old rifles that I restore and old rabbit traps, just something that I started doing with my grandfather.
> 
> I guess fishing lures dont count, although I cant pass a bargain bin at a tackle shop without leaving with an arm full.



Same here on the 50c coins... but I only collect the ones that are the comemorative/decorative ones. I don't buy them either, I wait till I come accross one or exchange regular ones for the decorative ones with mates from their loose change.


----------



## BOB_NT (Apr 4, 2012)

I collect by year and comemorative ones, I used to work a night shift and used the chip machine alot so I just started colecting the change and then it became a habbit.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 4, 2012)

Any pictures of your rifles Bob?


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 4, 2012)

cool everyone


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

I collected 50c coins too but only to replace my mum's coin collection I raided when I was a kid. She saw the funny side in me handing her a HUGE bag of coins and telling her it should replace what I'd taken 15 years back


----------



## Erebos (Apr 4, 2012)

I collect my smoke buts!







Cheers Brenton


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Apr 4, 2012)

I collect Tattoo's, and I'm addicted.


----------



## Beard (Apr 4, 2012)

LOFTYBOB said:


> I collect Tattoo's, and I'm addicted.




I hope you wait til they're dead before you start removing them...


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 4, 2012)

does any have pictures of there 50 cent coins


----------



## BOB_NT (Apr 4, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Any pictures of your rifles Bob?



Heaps, but since i got this cheap pos lg replacment phone i cant use it as a modum for my laptop but i can see whats on photobucket, but I think thats mostly hunting photos.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 4, 2012)

loftybob are you in south australia

can you post some


----------



## Chantelle_1 (Apr 4, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> I wouldn't say they are locked up... the house is though... are you going to steal it?
> 
> I have a pet Elephant... in England.
> A friend of mine said she got me a Purple Elephant for my birthday, she said that he is camera shy... but I believe her... why would she lie about somthign like that?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 4, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> LOL grannieannie ive had 2 Jasons, and touchwood im still with the 2nd. lol stay away from those Brians....ive heard they r bad lol



Hey!! I'm a Brian. lol


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 4, 2012)

awesome


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi geckoboy!


----------



## Tougs (Apr 4, 2012)

Loved reading all the things you collect . I Collect froggy things - have boxes packed away till we move house. I also have real frogs Green Tree Frogs , Spadefooted Toads , Golden Bell Frogs. Would love some Magnificents - but have to move first - this house isint big enough ! 

8) Tougs


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 4, 2012)

hello whats your name

sorry i mean whats your name

*montysrainbow* 


AWESOME PEOPLE WHAT FOOTY TEAM DO YOU SUPPORT ESSENDON BOMBERS


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 5, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> hello whats your name
> 
> sorry i mean whats your name
> 
> *montysrainbow*



Brandy


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 5, 2012)

hello brandy


----------



## jeska84 (Apr 5, 2012)

I collect anything to do with Pterodactyls... toys, pictures, books, clothes... pterodactyls... the master of the skies!!


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 5, 2012)

what is Pterodactyls

brandy do you have any geckos ect yhe ones in the 3 foot tank


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 5, 2012)

Im getting a feeling that geckoboy is trying to bump up the postcount via this thread. I could be wrong


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 5, 2012)

what does that mean tit4n


----------



## Jewels71 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have some interesting keys... old Victorian Keys, watch keys, keys from India, France, Russia, China & old colonial keys from OZ. I like to imagine who's turned then and what was behind the door or in the box... I have a key tattoo as well.... I often wear the small ones as earrings to remind me that I can open any door in life.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 5, 2012)

awesome jewels71


----------



## Surroundx (Apr 5, 2012)

I used to collect postage stamps. Paper flaws, misperfs, dies, papers, shades, imprint blocks, FDC's, PSE's, postmarks etc. etc. etc. I have about 500 books now, though I don't collect them as such. I just love reading, but you could call it a collection I guess.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 6, 2012)

cool


----------



## Jande (Apr 6, 2012)

I collect anything to do with Mickey Mouse. Everytime I see Winnie the Sh * t these days I get cranky about the lack of anything Mickey Mouse available. I also love most things Egyptian and have many busts, papyrus prints, pyramids and other odds and ends scatted throughout the house. My mother collected Shelley and Royal Doulton pieces which my dad will hand over one day in the future *excited* 
My husband collects Canadian and Australian postage stamps.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 6, 2012)

thats really cool man


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 6, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> what is Pterodactyls
> 
> brandy do you have any geckos ect yhe ones in the 3 foot tank



Hi Geckoboy yep we have 3 geckos in there at the moment lol just ordinary house ones that crawl about the place....still cute!


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 6, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Khagan (Apr 7, 2012)

A collection of sorts i just spent all day stripping paint off >_< . Have bits for a fair bit more Kroots too if i could be bothered to make them up haha. Gotta glue bits back together then paint .


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 9, 2012)

have a happy easter and im looking for levis levis


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a collection of darts badges about 700 of them from whan I used to play darts.
And Montysrainbow I have 6 girls.


----------



## Red_LaCN (Jun 4, 2012)

I used to collect stamps as a kid. Parents divorced when i was 9yo and each weekend i spent with dad he would take my sister and i to the Vic Market and let us choose a set of stamps. I dont collect now but still have my albums which i havent had valued. Wouldnt know where to go to get them valued lol.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 5, 2012)

everyone i ahve two 2012 afl teamcoach prize cards very rare please commentim trying to upload a picture but not working ill upload one soon


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 6, 2012)

I used to collect AFL cards, sketch cards, Marvel etc... I have a fair collection, but looking to sell i think.

Also collect ANYTHING METALLICA!! If you have anything and want to part with it, then let me know.

Also collect diecast cars.... mainly Holden/HSV. 

And stubby holders. Along with that theme i also have beer bottles from all over the place. It only goes on the shelf if ive personally drunk it.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 6, 2012)

what sort of afl cards


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 6, 2012)

Beard said:


> Interesting rocks. I ********N love rocks.



you and me both cobber, big rock collector but mostly fossils. And reference books and explorers journals.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jun 6, 2012)

Khagan said:


> A collection of sorts i just spent all day stripping paint off >_< . Have bits for a fair bit more Kroots too if i could be bothered to make them up haha. Gotta glue bits back together then paint .


Warhammer ..... how do i know they are warhammer you ask .... i spent last school holidays painting a full army with my oldest son .... we now have another 50odd to paint lol .... he has a huge collection of them ...


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 6, 2012)

cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flexxx (Jun 6, 2012)

Me im a horder. I collect alot of things other than snakes, i collect cans/bottles (unopened only) got around 250 of them iv even got an original coke still full, millarary memrobelia medals flags ect.., knives, coins, anything signed, zippo lighters, yoyos, rubiks cubes and other mind puzzles....and the list goes on. I just cant sell stuff.. Oh and these red things from work i dont evan know what they are but they connect so ill collect got about 400ish already








And one of my fav


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jun 6, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> what sort of afl cards




All sorts... Ive got Draft Pick SIgs, heaps of inserts from the Champs series, Draft pick redemption from last year #1-5... looking to sell up everything though


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 6, 2012)

what sort dyson heppell tell me please and what year and what draft redemption


----------



## Megzz (Jun 6, 2012)

Khagan said:


> A collection of sorts i just spent all day stripping paint off >_< . Have bits for a fair bit more Kroots too if i could be bothered to make them up haha. Gotta glue bits back together then paint .



This is cool, my brother is a total warhammer nerd. I love them but he never lets me play with them, apparently I dont get the rules


----------

